# I don't feel like a PE



## Brimstone (Jun 23, 2006)

This is long, so bear with me. :bad:

My background:

I'm 28-year old CE and graduated from college in 2001 with an emphasis on structural design. I immediately went to work for a small, local structural firm, and I could not have asked for better mentors that my 2 bosses (both PE's). The firm was extremely small, as it was just me, the two PE's, and a secretary. However, we were the only structural firm pretty much between Memphis and Jackson, MS, and had a great reputation. I felt like I actually made a difference, and after a few years, were pretty much given my own projects and had an open door to ask questions as needed.

However, dedicated structural work is stressful, especially in a small office where engineers do their own CAD work. Much of the business came from architects, and I got tired of working for architects. I'm not meaning to speak lowly of all architects, but many of the local ones, frankly, suck. It was always an issue of getting contracts worked out, and most of them couldn't realize that we couldn't just move a few lines in AutoCAD in the case of revision. In some cases, their changes meant a complete redesign.

Well, I switched jobs last year to a slightly larger (~20 people) civil firm who mainly does land development, roadway design, drainage, etc. I was up front with them and told them I wasn't interested in doing a whole bunch of CAD work. Also, I told them that not having any practical experience other than structural, it was going to take a while for me to get up to speed.

Now, almost 18 months later and after recently passing the PE, I just don't feel like one. In fact, I think I've regressed. My current boss isn't real good at mentoring, and tends to throw projects at me with no background. Much of design is "well, this is the way we've always done it, so do it this way." Generally, it's little engineering design, and a lot of CAD.

Granted, I knew there would be a change from doing structural calculations to this, where much of the design isn't based on calculations. I'm paid well (considering this is MS), and I've spoke with the company about this before, and they are extremely happy with my performance (enough to to give me a 10% raise after 10 months).

I pride myself on producing good-looking drawings that are consistent, that work, can be constructed, and free of spelling/grammar errors. The firm I work for now doesn't have this same desire. Maybe I should start making really shitty drawings with 10 different fonts full of misspelled words...then they'll give me something else.

:brick: :hung:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah plan production is about 90% of my work (Transportation Plans). Even without a PE I feel more like a caos manager than an engineer.

If you are meticulous, why dont you offer to set up some standard QA/QC procedures for the office to use (if there isnt any?)

It takes a while to learn the "way we do it" but when you get into Project management(if you are not already doing it) it makes it a little more interesting.

I have been stuck doing mainly large interstate work most of my career and while its challenging, the process is usually like 5 years per project, and can tire you out quick


----------



## whotmewory (Jul 13, 2006)

Brimstone:

I feel your pain. I'm a PE with 13 years experience trying to break away from the permanent employee shackles and into contract work.

It seems today companies looking to fill positions have come to define "engineer" as someone who works in Pro-E. That's all they seems to think we do, fart around making pretty pictures.

I'd hate to be that: sitting in my posterior all day getting iradiated by a cathode ray tube, eyes going bugger, and skin getting that fine "flourescent tan."

I've most enjoyed doing crazy on-site [refinery] engineering installations and startups of my systems. It's a great balance to doing the computer drafting portion of our work.

Cheers from NC


----------

